# BASEMARK GPUScore: Relic of Life



## StefanM (Mar 8, 2022)

_GPUScore: Relic of Life__ is a graphics benchmark that utilizes real-time raytracing. It is aimed for PC’s and laptops that have a raytracing capable graphics card. Relic of Life supports both DirectX 12 and Vulkan 1.2 graphics API’s. The content of Relic of Life represents the last chapter in the GPUScore storyline.    _

_Supported graphics API’s: DirectX 12 and Vulkan 1.2_
_Rendering resolution: 2560 x 1440 _
_Maximum texture resolution: 4096 x 4096 _
_Texture compression: BC7_

Not really an eye candy because of the choppy graphics...

My "official mode" results with NVIDIA RTX 3080 Laptop GPU @ 100W
Vulkan 1.2 - 3356
DirectX 12 - 3509


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Mar 8, 2022)

vulkan


			https://powerboard4.basemark.com/system-details/664
		

dx12


			https://powerboard4.basemark.com/benchmark-result/688


----------

